# LOST Sweep Kit at BTO on the Poudre!



## A Wanderlust Adventure (Apr 17, 2006)

Just a heads up that we're looking for a sweep kit that was left at Bridges Take Out on the Poudre yesterday, June 2... most likely in the morning. It's a blue bag and contains a first aid kit, repair kit, PFD, and a spare pump.

Please call 970-482-1995 if you have any information!

Thanks!


----------

